

Show HN: Weekend Project: Facebook Graph Visualizer (raphael.js + mindmap.js +) - pokoleo
http://shalecraig.com/friendspore
(raphael.js + mindmap.js + jquery + facebook api ++)&#60;p&#62;I was bored over the weekend, so I decided to make a mashup of the facebook api, raphael.js, and a couple more javascript frameworks.&#60;p&#62;Aside from facebook's api and google analytics, it is all run locally. No ajax calls being made to me.&#60;p&#62;Hope you enjoy, and leave comments below.&#60;p&#62;I'll post the source to Github if requested.
======
pokoleo
I was bored this last weekend, so I've made a facebook friend visualizer.
Built from a modified mindmap.js framework, using raphael.js+jquery.js for
visualizing your friends.

Interestingly, raphael uses the canvas element, and the facebook api used is
javascript based.

From that, there is no communication between my server and the client.
Everything is client side. :P

Contact me if you have any questions/etc.

